# Excel 2003 Persistent vbe6.dll Errors



## SidBord (Aug 24, 2004)

About 3 or 4 days ago I began having crashes in my Excel 2003 workbooks for no detectable reason. Event viewer says "Faulting application excel.exe version 11.0.6355.0 
vbe6.dll version 6.4.99.72 etc." I can't get a handle on what the commonality is. I've been using all the approximately 70 workbooks for close to two years or more. Now, sometimes they crash when opened. Sometimes when I invoke a macro. Most of the workbooks have a lot of links to other workbooks. Several have event processing. I've used conditional formatting heavily in most of the workbooks. But all this has been working just fine. In several cases, when I asked what kind of repairs were done during recovery, the reply was that they removed some bad conditional formatting. I have no idea what "bad" means. All the conditional formatting has been working great for a long time. Sometimes the reply is simply "No repairs were done. None were necessary." I usually managed to rebuild or repair the crashed workbooks. They would work just fine for awhile, then I'd get another crash for no apparent reason. Sometimes when no repair is done, I can just continue using the workbook without event.
Yes, I run Spybot, Ad-aware, Norton Internet Security & Anti-Virus almost daily. No problems detected. I did install Office 2003 SP1 about 2 weeks ago, but I can't tell if there's a connection. Oh, and 2 days ago I ran Excel's Detect and Repair facility. It ran without incident or comment to me. I'm still having crashes. I assume D&R would either tell me if I have a bad vbe6.dll, or replace it. If anyone has a suggestion, I'm listening!


----------

